# Old Bark Buster log splitter



## tiny47835 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know if or where a guy can get parts for one of these things. I need the replaceable steel tip for the screw and can't seem to be able to find them anywhere.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Tiny.. Do you have any pictures, and or a model# from the machine?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure on parts, but they recalled all the units built from 1977 to 1988. Could be that parts are no longer available. http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml91/91060.html


----------



## tiny47835 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I know that's the case. I'm really hoping to find somebody making these things in his home machine shop or to find someone with one rotting away in a fence row somewhere.


----------

